# Texas bottle clubs?



## flasherr (Jan 5, 2011)

are there any Texas bottle clubs other than coke or dr pepper clubs? I know there are a lot of collectors in Texas but never hear of any clubs. would really like to find one in dfw area.


----------



## bottlingco (Jan 9, 2011)

There's not in the DFW area, but there is one in Houston.


----------



## jays emporium (Jan 13, 2011)

The Houston club is not actually active anymore but they still have a bottle show in Houston.  The date has not been announced yet for 2011 but it will probably be in July.
 You can get some information on bottle clubs at fohbc.com


----------

